# raspberries



## neal68 (May 29, 2005)

just wondering if raspberry plants are toxic to horses? 
Freedoms new area has some thornless berry plants in it. i am going to remove them and my question is should i remove the roots or just mow the plants? a lot of them are going to be relocated but there are going to be some left (not many)after the relocation. thank you.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

No, not toxic. In fact I give raspberry leaves to nursing mothers ... horses, dogs rabbits ...


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Raspberry is very nutritious, but horses aren't likely to eat it because of the irritating hairs on the leaves and stems.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Nope, I had 15 acres in Texas that 3/4 of the fencelines had big beautiful wild raspberries and black berries; the goats tore 'em up, the horses left them alone, lol.


----------



## neal68 (May 29, 2005)

Thank You all so much. 
I am just being very careful. I don't want to do anything that will hurt my girl, we have become so close this past year. 
again Thank you. neal


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

They aren't poisonous, but don't allow a pregnant mare to eat them. Studies have shown that raspberry leaf extract causes uterine contractions.


----------



## neal68 (May 29, 2005)

thank you OW. if we do have Freedom bred it is going to be a long way off it at all. i will keep that in mind


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Hmmm. Joshua loves to eat stuff at the fence line. We've got a string of hot wire at top. He'd knock over horse fence otherwise. Anywho, neighbors gave me some red raspberries and my mom suggested putting them at the fence line. I don't want to put them near the road lest I tempt the self pickers. You think they'd be OK there? I don't leave them in that pasture all the time. Against that fence would be the most convenient place to plant them.


----------

